# Need an idea for soprano & orchestra repertoire



## Aiedala (May 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am searching for nice literature (single arias or songs) which I can perform with an orchestra consisting of

strings
2 french horns
2 oboes

I am a soprano and this will be the first time I perform with an orchestra, so I'd prefer something not too high level to have a good start and tryout. I am not professional yet but preparing for conservatory entrance exams. Some arias and songs of my current repertoire are

Strauss: Zueignung
Catalani: Aria di Wally
Bach: Some Soprano arias of Matthäus-Passion (I'd prefer something simpler, though...)
Some opera arias of Verdi (e.g. Violetta: E strano... A forse lui - but something lower than a c6 would be good)

Has anyone some nice suggestions? I'd prefer classic or romantic literature over baroque =)

Cheers,
Aiedala


----------

